
Just Started the Hawaii iOS Developer Meetup - davidkneely
https://davidneely.wordpress.com/2016/11/17/just-started-the-hawaii-ios-developer-meetup/
======
weirandeng
Best luck with your endeavor. In Hawaii, starting a high tech entity, profit
or non-profit, takes great courage and audacity of hope. I had hard time
getting federal SBIR grant as a seed funding for a software company. Now I
live in Cali.

------
healthnutter
Sounds good, David. Best of luck to you and the HiCap folks. Aloha.

------
mikehi
Good luck David. Too bad I'm not living there anymore :(

------
jianshi
Good stuff David!! Let me know how I can help!

-James

